# Re-finishing an 870 Express (parkerize)



## Senoj (Sep 18, 2012)

Want  to refinish my 870 with a parkerized finish. My main question is the prep. Is there any way to prep the metal without blasting? Im looking for a product that will remove the factory Express finish (its not parkerizing) and then parkerize myself.   

If that is not possible, is there any durable finish that will work if the factory dull black finish is not completely removed? I prefer not to use any spray paint or spray and bake product if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Senoj (Sep 19, 2012)

any advice is appreciated


----------



## jglenn (Sep 20, 2012)

hate to tell you but every Parkerize finish we have done we've media blasted the parts first.

I've also media blasted the Black Remington finish off prior to finishing  one



Parkerizing likes the rough finish to help it bond better


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 23, 2012)

yes sir, you need to blast the old finish off.  You do not have to use sand, can use glass beads or Alum Oxide grit.
And some of these new baked on finishes are awesome


----------



## jglenn (Sep 23, 2012)

BTW if you want it blued Larry does Really nice work


bead blast it and have him blue it for a nice Matte finish.


----------



## Senoj (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks jglenn.

Larry, im not too far from you up in Pike Co. Which finish will fare the best in rough conditions between the blued matte that jglenn said and a parkerized finish? Its kind of my beater gun and it sees wet hunts and such.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 27, 2012)

rough conditions I'd go with the parkerizing of the two. it will rust  but it's tougher

cerakote is an option..  never seen any firearm coated with it rust

larry works over at the sportscenter  btw


----------



## scoggins (Sep 29, 2012)

take it to OAKRIDGE CUSTOM FINISHES on Fegan Mill Road in Warner Robins
Garry is good folks and will be glad to do the work or give you advice


----------

